
Belize’s thriving Afro-Caribbean community - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181118-belizes-thriving-afro-caribbean-community
======
voidmain0001
When i lived on the north coast of Honduras i got to know some Garífuna
people. It is a challenging language to learn to speak and to read. Courses
are limited. I remember a religious group putting a lot of effort into
translation into the Garífuna language - good for them to keep it alive.

~~~
danielvf
Here’s a large section of the Bible in Garifuna:

[https://www.scriptureearth.org/data/cab/PDF/00-WNTcab-
web.pd...](https://www.scriptureearth.org/data/cab/PDF/00-WNTcab-web.pdf)
[pdf, large file]

------
vivalibre
My youngest son is half-Garifuna. Hard to believe this article goes so in-
depth and fails to really touch a critical part of the Garifuna culture: punta
dancing

